
Waymo Isn’t Going to Slow Down - kbyatnal
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-04-02/waymo-isn-t-slowing-down-pact-with-honda-could-include-delivery
======
danielovichdk
There is a huge difference in how I accept the way and reasons people are
killed.

Thats also why I truly think that a statement of "never trust humans in a car"
is super arrogant.

I dont trust humans who belive they can build machines that does a better job
than humans. Then again, I dont trust a lot of people at all.

------
Roybot
Just a couple years ago we were talking about the implications of a death at
the hands of a self driving car. Today we’re seeing those conversations
unfold. Whether you like it or not, this is the future we’re building.

The auto industry with the self driving car will change and create new
businesses. There’s a huge opportunity to get involved or create a startup in
this space. It’s the next big wave of opportunity and there’s plenty of room.

